# TT 1.8t fwd turbo upgrade opinion. Looking at ABT Eliminator 2 with GT2871R



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

*TT 1.8t fwd turbo upgrade opinion. Looking at ATP Eliminator 2 with GT2871R*

Gentlemen, I am looking for some opinions on a turbo upgrade. I track the car (2002). Suspension is done including coilovers, sways, spherical bearing front and back, lowered. ECS stage 5 brakes. The car has the original K03Sport, APR K04 93 octane chip, forge diverter valve, 42 DD down pipe, 3" exhaust - no cat, ECS N75, APR - FMIC, APR turbo inlet hose and Injen cold air intake. The car has 220 whp and 250ft/lbs torque.

The question is what next for the turbo. I have little bolts on's left that I can do. Possibly the intake manifold and exhaust manifold. But these would offer some small gains only. I can outrun a Carrera down the straits. I was thinking the ATP Turbo Kit, Eliminator2 (E2) GT2871R Transverse 1.8T FWD, 400HP, Bolt-on (stock manifold/downpipe). Seemed like a good idea....I already have the exhaust and fmic and intake and chip.

The car is quick but another 50-75+ hp would be nice. Thoughts on the ATP Turbo kit or alternatives are appreciated. Since we are at it, thoughts on upgrading connecting rods....is it necessary?


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Anything larger than a K04 needs rods to run safely and reliably. Can you cheat and not use them? Sure, but you're taking a gamble. When a rod breaks, chances are the block is trashed too. Spend the $1000 for rods and associated hardware/maintenance items and build a solid foundation.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

The eliminator kit will certainly give you an extra 75+ hp, achieving your goal.... a K04 will be stretching its legs. 
I would be curious about tracking a car on a eliminator kit's hotside housing, they are not very large, I would monitor EGTs in your stock exh. mani...


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

I have always been concerned about the rods. They are suppose to be forged and good for 350ft lbs but it does make me nervous. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## golf2.0gti (Jul 15, 2007)

curious was readn ur mod list hows the ko3s handle the ko4 tune? always thought that would put to much stress on the turbo


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

No issues. I was told when I rechipped the car from the KO3 chip to the KO4chip that there was no gaurantee but no turbo issues....besides it would be a great excuse to buy a new turbo.


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump for Friday.....any other opinions?


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Went to the dyno today. The car has 220 hp and 250 torque at the wheels. Less than I expected so I guess the BT is the way to go.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm assuming this is with the k03?


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

With the K03S


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

nryan said:


> Bump for Friday.....any other opinions?


Oh BTW: other opinions would be to get a real exhaust manifold and bolt up a gt28r :thumbup:


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump for the new year. I am still looking for feedback. The eliminator kit seems like an easy idea but is it not the way to go?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Buy the kit, pick the software of your choice and upgrade the rods, done.


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Rods only? If doing the work why not pistons as well? Assuming pistons and rings are good the rod replacement is much easier.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

If the pistons are good and the cylinder walls look fine, just use the OEM pistons.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> Anything larger than a K04 needs rods to run safely and reliably. Can you cheat and not use them? Sure, but you're taking a gamble. When a rod breaks, chances are the block is trashed too. Spend the $1000 for rods and associated hardware/maintenance items and build a solid foundation.


i dissagree 1000000%. anything above a k04 and it needs rods? who fooled you?i had a 28r non eliminator with 300awhp in my audi and no rods...**** the motor was never evn cracked..got the turbo on there with 125...sold the car with 160 with everything still working. rods are not needed. and usually vw/audi rods dont break they bend. trust me ive been through it . and rods and bolts cost 500 bucks buddy, bearings another 100 bucks.


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Good to hear. Thanks for weighing in. I really dont want to spend the extra money on the rods if not needed. Any thoughts on the eliminator kit?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are running 100% duty cycle on your injectors and you throw a rod in a big gear on the freeway you didnt throw a rod because the rods are weak you threw a rod because one of the injectors couldt take it any longer and closed on you and that detonated the motor and folded the rod up for you. Its like dropping a anvil on your foot and blaming your foot because it hurts.


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Gotchya. So I assume, fuel pump, regulator and injects along with the eliminator. Or do you thing rods are a must.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

nryan said:


> Gotchya. So I assume, fuel pump, regulator and injects along with the eliminator. Or do you thing rods are a must.


Wal 255 pump bigger injectors and a tune for said injectors.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Love2Spool said:


> i dissagree 1000000%. anything above a k04 and it needs rods? who fooled you?i had a 28r non eliminator with 300awhp in my audi and no rods...**** the motor was never evn cracked..got the turbo on there with 125...sold the car with 160 with everything still working. rods are not needed. and usually vw/audi rods dont break they bend. trust me ive been through it . and rods and bolts cost 500 bucks buddy, bearings another 100 bucks.


You had a Friday engine then. For every one person that says, I run BT on stock rods" I personally know of 5 others that have cracked or bent stock rods


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I ran a gt2871r eliminator on my tt for a a year and a half started at 27 psi all stock motor labonte stage 3 wm abd intake manifold revo stage 3 550 file apr fuel pump 3" exhaust no cat or muffler and a bounch of other bolt ons the car only made 290 awhp but no problems with the motor I turned it up to 30psi and ran it like that till the turbo died but I wouldn't get a gt2871 elm 290awhp is just not that much and like others you will what more like a gt3076r that's what I switch to but good luck if you buy ether:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I ran a gt2871r eliminator on my tt for a a year and a half started at 27 psi all stock motor labonte stage 3 wm abd intake manifold revo stage 3 550 file apr fuel pump 3" exhaust no cat or muffler and a bounch of other bolt ons the car only made 290 awhp but no problems with the motor I turned it up to 30psi and ran it like that till the turbo died but I wouldn't get a gt2871 elm 290awhp is just not that much and like others you will what more like a gt3076r that's what I switch to but good luck if you buy ether:beer::beer::beer:


When you ran the GT3076r was that on eliminator equipment?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah it was a eliminator from ATP it ain't that bad i guess I never tracked the car but it would hit 160 mph easy with front wheel drive u will get over 300 on stock just get a good dyno tuner swift motor sports dyno tuned my tt and he didn't what to push it to hard do to stock rods and awd that why my car is at 290 awhp he said if I did rods I could of got close to 350 awhp but with your fwd u will get over 300 no problem it just got boring after a while with 290 for me I what more and I'm positive you will to I started with a ko3s to k04 to gt2871r now to gt3076r built


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The gt3076r is not eliminator just a t3 4 inch inlet anti surge with a kinetic top mount and a tail 38 mm waste gate this time built motor je pistons intergrated rods calico coated Berings arp bolts titanium retainers double wound springs ect ect ect


----------



## nryan (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like fun. How is the turbo lag?


----------

